# QJ Timer v3 Quality



## Username (Nov 9, 2013)

[youtubehd]6LX2-3HSGBY[/youtubehd]


----------



## Renslay (Nov 9, 2013)

Your phone seems really slow. Check it out.


----------



## cubeone (Nov 9, 2013)

It really is a "speed timer".


----------



## Iggy (Nov 10, 2013)

So the QJ timer wins the race.


----------



## Renslay (Nov 10, 2013)

Imagine that you solve the cube in 1:10.43, then you go to a competition and do some 7.43 solves. Wouldn't it be such a great feeling?


----------



## Dapianokid (Nov 10, 2013)

I average roughly 1:40-2:00...


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 10, 2013)

The QJ timer is almost exactly 10 times faster than it should be.
Maybe it's programming is faulty.


----------



## kcl (Nov 10, 2013)

no you sillies

It's a "Time machine"


----------



## nibble4bits (Nov 16, 2013)

Bought one today from WallBuys and i watch this...
How much time took for it to happen this?


----------



## ILMZS20 (Nov 16, 2013)

im thinking about buying one. is this problem common or just happened to you? well i just ask generally would anyone recommend it?


----------



## Goosly (Nov 16, 2013)

I suggest to use this timer for Feliks' official solves.


----------



## kcl (Nov 16, 2013)

Goosly said:


> I suggest to use this timer for Feliks' official solves.[/QUOTE
> 
> And he'd still be in the top 100


----------



## rj (Nov 17, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Goosly said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest to use this timer for Feliks' official solves.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

